# Ridgid 12 in Sliding Compound Miter Saw



## richgreer

Thank you for an excellent review.

In my experience, it seems like collecting dust from a miter saw is always a problem. I have yet to see a miter saw that does this well.


----------



## Ken90712

Good review! Thx


----------



## Chinitorama

Great review Randy! I have the same saw and agree with you on all points. The laser on mine however has never really stayed accurate, but I tend to line my cuts up to pencil or knife lines anyway.

-J.


----------



## blyther

Randy I have a couple questions for you. I'm in the market for a new Miter Saw and was looking at this one today. It's on sale at Home Depot for $499.99 but includes the nice $199.00 stand for free. I was actually was looking for a 12" Non sliding saw due to my limited space, but with the stand I can move it around to use.
Do you think this is a good price for the two units and are you still happy with your saw?

Thanks for the review!!

Paul


----------

